# Google hopes Project Ara will change the way you see smartphones



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Google has every intention of making a smartphone with customizeable, swappable hardware modules into a tangible reality, but it has some kinks to work out first.

The company thoroughly laid out plans for its modular smartphone at the Project Ara Developers Conference in Mountain View today. Even for a company as big as Google, the idea of a phone with swappable components is a lofty goalespecially in a mobile industry with a well-established production chain. It'll be interesting to see if Google can actually disrupt that with this outlandish idea, but it certainly believes it can.

"The IKEA effect"

Project head Paul Eremenko began the conference by detailing Project Ara's main objectives, the most interesting of which is to help spark the "IKEA effect" among smartphone users by encouraging them to essentially make their own device. "Let the consumer makechanges over their own life and their own evolution," he said.

Read More


----------

